# Arranque de un motor (consideraciones)



## capitanp (Mar 23, 2007)

Arranque de un motor 

_Se denomina arranque de un motor al régimen transitorio en el que se eleva la velocidad del mismo desde el estado de motor detenido hasta el de motor girando a la velocidad de régimen permanente.

El conjunto que se pone en marcha es inercial y disipativo, incluyendo en este último concepto a las cargas útiles, pues consumen energía.

El estudio del arranque de los motores tiene una gran importancia práctica, ya que la elección correcta de las características de los motores eléctricos y arrancadores a instalar están basados en el conocimiento de las particularidades de éste régimen transitorio.

Recordemos que el comportamiento dinámico del conjunto motor-maquina accionada está regido por la siguiente ecuación diferencial:


Tm - Tr = J . dw / dt


Donde Tm es el par motor, Tr el par resistente, J es el momento de inercia del conjunto motor-maquina accionada y w es la velocidad angular de dicho conjunto.


Por lo tanto, para que el conjunto comience a girar se necesita que el par motor supere al par resistente, de manera de generar una aceleración angular de arranque. El proceso de arranque finaliza cuando se equilibra el par motor con el par resistente, estabilizándose la velocidad de giro del motor.

Como la cupla motora es el producto de la corriente absorbida por el flujo del campo magnético, además de un factor que caracteriza al tipo de máquina, este mayor par de arranque generalmente está asociado a una mayor corriente de arranque, la que no debe superar determinado límite por el calentamiento de los conductores involucrados.

Aunque se suele enfocar el diseño de estos sistemas de arranque en atención a las corrientes y cuplas involucradas, no deben dejarse de lado otros aspectos que también resultan importantes, como por ejemplo el consumo de energía disipada en forma de calor y las perturbaciones sobre la red de baja tensión.

Estas perturbaciones incluyen principalmente las caídas de tensión (muy notables en los elementos de iluminación), que pueden afectar el funcionamiento de otros elementos conectados a la misma, lo que resulta crítico en las instalaciones con muchos motores que realizan frecuentes arranques.

Por otro lado, los dispositivos de arranque pueden ser de operación manual o por contactores. Estos últimos permiten efectuar el mando a distancia del motor con cables de secciones pequeñas (sólo se requiere la corriente necesaria para la bobina del contactor), lo que facilita el accionamiento y diseño del dispositivo de control por trabajar con intensidades reducidas.



*1 - Arranque de motores asincrónicos con rotor en jaula*

Los motores de corriente alterna con rotor en jaula de ardilla se pueden poner en marcha mediante los métodos de arranque directo o a tensión reducida (excluimos de esta exposición a los motores monofásicos).

En ambos casos, la corriente de arranque generalmente resulta mayor que la nominal, produciendo las perturbaciones comentadas en la red de distribución. Estos inconvenientes no son tan importantes en motores pequeños, que habitualmente pueden arrancar a tensión nominal.

Por ejemplo, el código municipal fija los límites de corriente en el arranque indicados en la tabla siguiente:


Hasta 3 HP 4,0 . In
Más de 3 hasta 6 HP 3,5 . In
Más de 6 hasta 9 HP 3,1 . In
Más de 9 hasta 12 HP 2,8 . In
Más de 12 hasta 15 HP 2,5 . In
Más de 15 hasta 18 HP 2,3 . In
Más de 18 hasta 21 HP 2,1 . In
Más de 21 hasta 24 HP 1,9 . In
Más de 24 hasta 27 HP 1,7 . In
Más de 27 hasta 30 HP 1,5 . In
Más de 30 HP 1,4 . In


La máxima caída de tensión en la red no debe superar el 15% durante el arranque.

Los circuitos con motores deben contar con interruptores que corten todas las fases o polos simultáneamente y con protecciones que corten automáticamente cuando la corriente adquiera valores peligrosos.

En los motores trifásicos debe colocarse una protección automática adicional que corte el circuito cuando falte una fase o la tensión baje de un valor determinado.



*1.1 - Arranque directo de motores asincrónicos con rotor en jaula*


 Se dice que un motor arranca en forma directa cuando a sus bornes se aplica directamente la tensión nominal a la que debe trabajar.

Si el motor arranca a plena carga, el bobinado tiende a absorber una cantidad de corriente muy superior a la nominal, lo que hace que las líneas de alimentación incrementen considerablemente su carga y como consecuencia directa se produzca una caída de tensión. La intensidad de corriente durante la fase de arranque puede tomar valores entre 6 a 8 veces mayores que la corriente nominal del motor. Su principal ventaja es el elevado par de arranque: 1,5 veces el nominal.

 Siempre que sea posible conviene arrancar los motores a plena tensión por la gran cupla de arranque que se obtiene, pero si se tuvieran muchos motores de media y gran potencia que paran y arrancan en forma intermitente, se tendrá un gran problema de perturbaciones en la red eléctrica.

Por lo tanto, de existir algún inconveniente, se debe recurrir a alguno de los métodos de arranque por

tensión reducida que se describen a continuación.


*1.2 - Arranque a tensión reducida de motores asincrónicos con rotor en jaula*


Este método se utiliza para motores que no necesiten una gran cupla de arranque. El método consiste en producir en el momento del arranque una tensión menor que la nominal en los arrollamientos del motor. Al reducirse la tensión se reduce proporcionalmente la corriente, la intensidad del campo magnético y la cupla motriz.

Entre los métodos de arranque por tensión reducida más utilizados podemos mencionar el de arrancador estrella-triángulo, el de autotransformador de arranque y el de arrancador electrónico.


*1.2.1 - Arranque de motores asincrónicos con rotor en jaula por conmutación estrella-triángulo*


El arranque estrella-triángulo es el procedimiento más empleado para el arranque a tensión reducida debido a que su construcción es simple, su precio es reducido y tiene una buena confiabilidad.

El procedimiento para reducir la tensión en el arranque consiste en conmutar las conexiones de los arrollamientos en los motores trifásicos previstos para trabajar conectados en triángulo en la red de 3 x 380 V.

Los bobinados inicialmente se conectan en estrella, o sea que reciben la tensión de fase de 220 V, y luego se conectan en triángulo a la tensión de línea de 380 V; es decir que la tensión durante el arranque se reduce 1,73 veces.

Por ser ésta una relación fija, y dado que la influencia de la tensión sobre la corriente y la cupla es cuadrática, tanto la corriente como el par de arranque del motor se reducen en tres veces.

Además, es necesario que el motor esté construído para funcionar en triángulo con la tensión de la línea (380 / 660 V). Si no es así, no se lo puede conectar.

Además el estator debe tener sus seis bornes accesibles (situación que no se da en todos los motores, como por ejemplo en las bombas sumergibles). Para ello se abren los circuitos de las bobinas del estator y se las conecta al conmutador. En este caso al motor ingresan 6 cables, más el de puesta a tierra.

La conmutación de estrella a triángulo generalmente se hace en forma automática luego de transcurrido un lapso (que puede regularse) en el que el motor alcanza determinada velocidad.

En el caso más simple tres contactores realizan la tarea de maniobrar el motor, disponiendo de enclavamientos adecuados. La protección del motor se hace por medio de un relé térmico. El térmico debe estar colocado en las fases del motor. La regulación del mismo debe hacerse a un valor que resulta de multiplicar la corriente de línea por 0,58. La protección del circuito más adecuada también es el fusible.

Algunas indicaciones que se deben tener en cuenta sobre el punto de conmutación son: el pico de corriente que toma el motor al conectar a plena tensión (etapa de triángulo) debe ser el menor posible; por ello, la conmutación debe efectuarse cuando el motor esté cercano a su velocidad nominal (95% de la misma), es decir cuando la corriente de arranque baje prácticamente a su valor normal en la etapa de estrella.

Asimismo, el relé de tiempo debe ajustarse para conmutar en este momento, no antes ni mucho

después. Habitualmente, un arranque normal puede durar hasta 10 segundos, si supera los 12 segundos se debe consultar al proveedor del equipo. Si no se cumple con lo anterior, el pico de coriente que se produce al pasar a la etapa de triángulo es muy alto, perjudicando a los contactores, al motor y a la máquina accionada. El efecto es similar al de un arranque directo.

Finalmente digamos que el dispositivo estrella-triángulo tiene el inconveniente de que la cupla de arranque que se obtiene a veces no es suficiente para hacer arrancar máquinas con mucho momento de inercia, en cuyo caso se utilizan los dos métodos que se describen a continuación. Ambos permiten conectar motores trifásicos con motor de jaula, los cuales traccionan, por ejemplo, bombas sumergibles.


*1.2.2 - Arranque de motores asincrónicos con rotor en jaula por autotransformador de arranque*


El autotransformador de arranque es un dispositivo similar al estrella-triángulo, salvo por el hecho de que la tensión reducida en el arranque se logra mediante bobinas auxiliares que permiten aumentar la tensión en forma escalonada, permitiendo un arranque suave.

Su único inconveniente es que las conmutaciones de las etapas se realizan bruscamente, produciendo en algunas ocasiones daños perjudiciales al sistema mecánico o a la máquina accionada. Por ejemplo, desgaste prematuro en los acoplamientos (correas, cadenas, engranajes o embragues de acoplamiento) o en casos extremos roturas por fatiga del eje o rodamientos del motor, producidos por los grandes esfuerzos realizados en el momento del arranque.

Una variante menos usada es la conexión Kusa, en la que durante el proceso de arranque se intercala una resistencia en uno de los conductores de línea.


*1.2.3 - Arranque de motores asincrónicos con rotor en jaula por dispositivos electrónicos*

Los arrancadores electrónicos son una mejor solución que los autotransformadores gracias a la posibilidad de su arranque suave, permitiendo un aumento en la vida útil de todas las partes involucradas.

Los mismos consisten básicamente en un convertidor estático alterna-continua-alterna ó alterna-alterna, generalmente de tiristores, que permiten el arranque de motores de corriente alterna con aplicación progresiva de tensión, con la consiguiente limitación de corriente y par de arranque. En algunos modelos también se varía la frecuencia aplicada.

Al iniciar el arranque, los tiristores dejan pasar la corriente que alimenta el motor según la programación realizada en el circuito de maniobra, que irá aumentando hasta alcanzar los valores nominales de la tensión de servicio.

La posibilidad de arranque progresivo, también se puede utilizar para detener el motor, de manera que vaya reduciendo la tensión hasta el momento de la detención

Estos arrancadores ofrecen selección de parada suave, evitando por ejemplo, los dañinos golpes de ariete en las cañerías durante la parada de las bombas; y detención por inyección de corriente continua para la parada más rápida de las masas en movimiento.

Además poseen protecciones por asimetría, contra sobretemperatura y sobrecarga, contra falla de tiristores, vigilancia del tiempo de arranque con limitación de la corriente, control de servicio con

inversión de marcha, optimización del factor de potencia a carga parcial, maximizando el ahorro de energía durante el proceso y permiten un ahorro en el mantenimiento por ausencia de partes en movimiento que sufran desgastes.


*2 - Arranque de motores asincrónicos con rotor bobinado*


En un motor asincrónico, la velocidad a la que se produce la máxima cupla es función de la resistencia del circuito rotórico. En particular, la máxima cupla de arranque se tiene cuando dicha resistencia es aproximadamente igual a la reactancia del motor.

En los motores de corriente alterna con rotor bobinado, para efectuar el proceso de puesta en marcha se instala un reóstato de arranque conectado a los anillos rozantes del motor de manera de aumentar a voluntad la resistencia rotórica total.

En este método, el motor arranca con toda la resistencia en serie con el circuito del rotor. Luego por medios manuales o automáticos, en forma continua o escalonada, se va reduciendo la resistencia a medida que la máquina gana velocidad, hasta que en régimen permanente el reóstato queda en cortocircuito.

Cabe acotar que se construyen rotores tipo jaula del tipo de ranura profunda que producen una cupla de arranque algo similar a la de un rotor bobinado con reóstato de arranque. En el momento del arranque la circulación de corrientes secundarias localizadas en las cercanías del entrehierro tienen una mayor densidad de corriente, bloqueando el flujo magnético hacia el interior del núcleo, por lo que el conjunto se comporta como si tuviera mayor resistencia efectiva. Al aumentar la velocidad, disminuye la frecuencia secundaria y cesa ese efecto transitorio.


*3 - Arranque de motores sincrónicos*


Una máquina sincrónica "pura" no tiene par de arranque. Por lo tanto, en general se fabrican de forma de que pueda desarrollar un suficiente par de inducción para el arranque por medio de jaulas auxiliares, hasta una velocidad próxima al sincronismo en la que la corriente de excitación desarrolle un par de sincronización conveniente. En algunos casos, las corrientes parásitas en los polos proveen el par asincrónico suficiente para el arranque, pero en otros casos debe instalarse un bobinado especial.

 Las formas de arranque son semejantes a las del motor asincrónico, aunque se suele coenectar una resistencia intercalada en el bobinado de excitación, para evitar sobretensiones en los terminales cuando hay movimeinto relativo entre el flujo del inducido y el bobinado del campo. Si el campo del motor es excitado por rectificadores, esta tensión inducida podría producir una componente de continua y un par pulsatorio, que podria causar transtornos en el arranque.

Cuando se necesita un par de arranque muy elevado, los bobinados de arranque (amortiguadores) se disponen con anillos rozantes para intercalar resistencias externas.


*4 - Arranque de motores de corriente continua*


Con los medios de rectificación de que se dispone actualmente resulta fácil y práctico la utilización de motores de corriente continua, debido a la facilidad que tienen para arrancar y regular su velocidad.

En la práctica se utilízan diversos motores de corriente continua como:



  -De excitación independiente.

  -De excitación serie / universal.

  -De excitación derivación (shunt).

  -De excitación compuesta en conexión adicional (compound).

  -De imanes permanentes.

  -Especiales.



Dentro de los motores de excitación independiente, serie, derivación y compuesta, se distinguen los siguientes bobinados cuya denominación y e identificación señalamos:



AB - Inducido.

GH - Polos auxiliares y de compensación.

JK - Bobinado inductor independiente.

EF - Bobinado inductor serie.

CD - Bobinado inductor derivación.



Un motor de corriente continua queda definido por:


  -Red que alimenta al arrancador / variador (tensión y sistema de c.a.).

  -Tipo de motor en función de la c. c.

  -Potencia en kW.

  -Velocidad máxima en rpm.

  -Gama de trabajo, mínima y máxima.

  -Par a transmitir, en Nm.

  -Tensión del inducido, en V.

    -Tensión del inductor, en V.

  -Intensidad del inducido, en A.

  -Intensidad del inductor, en A.

  -Grado de protección IP.

  -Tipo de fijación y salida del eje.



El tipo de convertidor necesario depende de la clase de servicio que se requiera, las que pueden ser:



Servicio clase I

Empleo al 100% de In, sin posibilidad de sobrecarga.



Servicio clase II

Empleo al 100% de In, con posibilidad de 150% de In durante 1 minuto, que puede repetirse cada hora.



Servicio clase III

Empleo al 1 00% de In, con posibilidad de 125% de In durante 2 hs. y del 200% de In durante 10 seg.



A cada sobrecarga debe seguir el tiempo para que el motor adquiera su temperatura de régimen.



Las características más destacables de los motores en corriente continua son:



Motor de excitación independiente



  -Par de arranque muy elevado.

  -Fácil control de velocidad en forma automática.

  -Requiere reóstato de arranque.

  -Se utiliza en motores pequeños.



Motor de excitación serie



  -Par de arranque muy elevado.

  -Difícil control de velocidad.

  -Requiere reóstato de arranque.

  -Se utiliza para tracción eléctrica.



Motor con excitación derivación (shunt)



  -Par de arranque menor que en el motor serie.

  -Muy estable.

  -Requiere reóstato de arranque en el inducido.

    -Utilizado en máquinas herramientas.



Motor con excitación compuesta



  -Par de arranque más elevado que el motor en derivación.

  -Muy estable.

  -Requiere reóstato de arranque en el inducido.

  -Utilizado en máquinas herramientas y para tracción.



En estos motores la FEM en reposo es cero, y por consiguiente, la corriente y el par de arranque sólo quedan limitados por la resistencia del circuito de inducido.

Los motores de corriente continua pueden arrancar por diferentes procedimientos actuando sobre la tensión. Los más utilizados son el reóstato de regulación y los dispositivos electrónicos de rectificación controlada.



*4.2 - Arranque de motores de corriente continua por reóstatos*



Los reóstatos se conectan en serie con el inducido, de manera de producir una caida que disminuya la tensión efectivamente aplicada sobre el mismo.

En el caso del motor derivación, se deduce que conservando constantes el flujo y la tensión total, la pendiente de la característica velocidad / par es proporcional a la resistencia del circuito de inducido. Aumentando esta resistencia, la característica cortará al eje de velocidad cero en un punto de menor par (y corriente) de arranque. Por su parte en el caso del motor serie el efecto de la resistencia adicional es semejante, obteniéndose un determinado par de arranque con una sobrecorriente menor que en el motor derivación, lo que lo hace adecuado para aplicaciones de tracción.



*4.2 - Arranque de motores de corriente continua por dispositivos electrónicos*


En estos arrancadores el equipo electrónico, generalmente de tiristores, recibe un suministro de

corriente alterna monofásica o trifásica y lo convierte en un suministro de tensión continua variable, que permiten el arranque con aplicación progresiva de tensión, con la consiguiente limitación de corriente y par de arranque.

En general se pueden hacer consideraciones análogas a las realizadas en el apartado 1.2.3.

Finalmente digamos que muchas veces el criterio de selección entre el uso de los distintos sistemas de arranque pasa fundamentalmente por una consideración de tipo técnico-económica_


----------

